# Electrical Question



## BuddyLuv (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a 6 man Apollo spa that I sold. I am going to use the slab it is on to build a place to lounge and put my bbq's and smokers. A kind of covered cooking area with an enclosed attachment for storage of my BBQ related stuff (briquettes, utensils, etc). Off of that I am going to make a hidden grow room for my own personal use  (approximately 6x8 or 8x10). My question is.  Will the 220 that supplied power to my spa/hot tub be sufficient to run my grow room..?  There is a breaker in the garage as well as one on the back of the house for my spa.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## KSL (Apr 10, 2016)

The breaker for any new(ish) hottub is usually 50A, that's a ton more power than is available at any standard plug inside.  You've got all the power you need.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 10, 2016)

Good news,  thank you for replying. Much appreciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2016)

Are you our long lost BuddyLuv that I haven't heard from in a while?

You should check the amperage of the breaker to know exactly what you have, but there should be no problem running a personal sized grow space with that.  I do have to say though that 80 sq ft is quite a large personal space.  What are your plans?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Goddess, 
I am a new member and I am not the the person you have not heard from. I did not know that name was taken. I got the name from a Jerry Lewis character in the Nutty Professer. It was his alter ego. 
  Anyway my plans were just to have a roomy place to grow 2 or 3 plants for my condition. I am a mmj patient and new to growing. I am growing outdoors this summer and hope to be ready for a new adventure soon. It is my first attempt at growing. I have 4 clones I will be moving outside when the time comes. I am trying to learn all I can   by reading everything I can find. This site has been very educational for me as I will need all the help I can get. Thanks for asking and have a wonderful day.


----------



## zem (Apr 11, 2016)

2 to 3 plants i guess 400 to 600w would do. we like to talk in grams, ounces and weight units to be more specific. 3 plants can be trees or dwarfs depending on how much you can grow them which in turn depends on how much light you have, and it all goes down to how much you want to harvest and how much you consume in weight? a breaker that runs a hot tub should more than suffice, still you must check to know its rating in amps. it is written on it. 400, 600 even 1kw grows are not big for most breakers. good luck


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 11, 2016)

The breakers do say 50 on them.  Would I be putting  a panel in the new location fed by the 220 and running my outlets from the new panel?


----------

